# New Jersey PE Exam



## WarEagleEngineer (Jan 27, 2021)

First time poster here but long time reader. I just signed up to take the PE exam in New Jersey in April 2021. It seems like they don't post the actual exam testing location until they send you your exam authorization a couple weeks before the exam. I chose to take the exam at the "Newark Area" location. I'm traveling from upstate New York to take the exam and wanted to book a hotel close to the exam site. Anyone know if it's usually held in the same location and what location that would be? Thanks!


----------



## Dothracki PE (Jan 27, 2021)

WarEagleEngineer said:


> First time poster here but long time reader. I just signed up to take the PE exam in New Jersey in April 2021. It seems like they don't post the actual exam testing location until they send you your exam authorization a couple weeks before the exam. I chose to take the exam at the "Newark Area" location. I'm traveling from upstate New York to take the exam and wanted to book a hotel close to the exam site. Anyone know if it's usually held in the same location and what location that would be? Thanks!


That's correct unfortunately they don't give much advanced notice about the specific location. I took the computer based exam in Hoboken so I can only recall other's posts. @NJHHEngineer can you clarify further?


----------



## KirbyQ (Jan 27, 2021)

I took the PE exam in NJ Newark area this past Friday October 2020. The exam site was New Jersey Institute of Technology. I learned this two weeks before the exam. No guarantee the exam site will be the same for April though.


----------



## youngmotivatedengineer (Jan 27, 2021)

In the past NJIT used to be the testing site for North Jersey. However, due to Covid-19 it's up in the air based on the the regulations put in place at the time. You are dealing with the NJ requirements for gathering limits and social distincing,as well as restrictions that NJIT or nearby hotels may have in place at the time. 

I'm actually suprised NJ has been testing. I am waiting to take my Professional Planner exam in NJ,and the previous 2 tests were canceled due to Covid-19. They are supposedly working on a computer based platform where they proctor via webcam so that we can test this Spring.


----------



## NJHHEngineer P.E. (Jan 28, 2021)

Can confirm all of the above. Newark Area was/has been NJIT. I took both my FE & PE there. The FE was I believe in their Campus Center in very large room (or few large rooms). The PE in October was held in their indoor tennis facility.

Edit: To piggyback on @youngmotivatedengineer's post above, due to COVID they actually broke the PE exam into 2 days of testing to reduce the number of people in the room together. I forget the actual split, but I believe it was basically every discipline except Civil Construction (me) and Civil Structural on Thursday and then Civil Construction/Structural on Friday.

I believe the Trenton Area exam is in a firehouse, but I cannot confirm.


----------

